# Aquarium background :)



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, I always felt that my aquarium needed a background (I had this on my tank when I still had Mister Fishy, but never really showed anyone). The "gravel" matches the gravel in my tank, and that red Betta is my first Betta, a VT named Mister Fishy, who died a couple weeks ago. 

I did it in water color with the help of my best friend.





































Opinions?


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't see any picture? D:


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

I just edited and fixed it  Flickr wouldn't post them so I uploaded them to FB and edited.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice! I like the log.


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks  It didn't take us very long, surprisingly.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Pretty! I like how everything's laid out, and I love the red plants.


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

We have one like that in our guppy tank and I needed plant inspiration so that's where it came from  I think they're pretty. I really need some new silk plants though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

